# Posting pics and text in new threads...new problems for past 2 days



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 2, 2011)

I ran a test thread this morning to see if inserting images would run for multiple pics without previewing after one or two (to avoid losing the uploads and text). I loaded 10 pics without failure. That issue appears to be corrected, thankfully.

The new problem for the past two days happens when I preview a new thread (including my test this morning): I need to refresh several times after hitting the preview button (or preview/refresh in multiples) in order for all the text and pics to show in the new thread and edit box. Sometimes the dreaded red "X" shows where pics should be, with other pics showing just fine, and some of the text may not appear. The missing items may happen in the thread preview or edit box, or both. I don't recall having this issue several days ago, so it's a new problem, possibly from the latest maintenance/uprades?

I've been running IE8 for the past sevral months as Firefox was causing other page editing problems at that time. Other than that, I've not changed anything on my end for months...same ISP, connection device, computer, etc.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been having some weird problems the last couple of day's as well, but I guess the're all related to an upgrade that's taking place.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya same here


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday's q-view I posted took a dump on me twice...loaded 1 pic, second pic stalled and I had to start over. Previewed after each pic after that to keep from losing the whole post.

Still had to refresh after previewing as well.

Eric


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry for the problems folks.. it is related to the last upgrade and the bugs are being worked out. Should be better over the next day or so.We get great upgrades but unfortunately, the upgrades don't always play well with various browsers and sometimes these things don't always show up in the test environment.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool, Jeff..you guys do a great job staying on top of the bugs. I can't imagine how everything could work perfectly the first time around...way too much going on in one place at one time.

Hey, don't forget to take a _deep breath_ now and then...

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey y'all.

Been trying to start a new thread.  I'm not able to import photos or even to be able to "Submit" or "Preview" a new thread.

I can however import a pic in a reply as proved below. 








sure wish I could post this smoke.  It was a dandy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Well now Dude it sure looks like a dandy! Wish we could have seen the whole show.


----------



## bpopovitz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm having the same issue.  New threads wont allow me to post pics.  I can reply with pics though.

I.E. 7.0.6......

Windows Vista. 

I know old tech, but it works for me.

If i get to start a newe thread.  I'll follow up on this...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

Dang Brian, That's some awesome looking roast beef you got there!


----------



## micmike (Mar 9, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> Been trying to start a new thread.  I'm not able to import photos or even to be able to "Submit" or "Preview" a new thread.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure it out, Dude. Got a signature, but want to include my ABIDE avatar.

BTW, my pastrami event on Mar 20, will include a reviewing of TBL between drinks. White russians of course.

Take 'er easy.


----------

